# IBS - urinating, frequent use of toilet, please help.



## maisy92 (Jan 29, 2011)

So, I've been diagnosed with IBS for over a year now, I hate it. I managed to control it for quite a while, eating the right food etc. Now I have these symptoms, and I have no idea whether they are anything to do with IBS or not, blood tests and urine tests haven't showed any irregularities, so I'm hoping someone here maybe able to enlighten me, especially as my doctors are being so 'It's fine, it's just IBS'. Well I've been urinating about once every half hour or so, does anyone know whether that could be related to IBS, if it is, how have you dealt with it? Also, I've been going for a number two at least four/five times a day for a while now, it's driving me insane, it's no diarhea and I haven't constipated in a long time, I tried using loperamide (yes I know it's for diarhea but I needed to try) and it didn't help at all. Can anyone shed some light on this? It's driving me crazy, ruining my university life, I have to run out of lectures or just avoid lectures completely because of it, it's embarrassing and annoying. Especially when my stomach cramps up because of the pain. And it's impossible to hold it in. Please, please, someone help? Thank you


----------



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

maisy92 said:


> So, I've been diagnosed with IBS for over a year now, I hate it. I managed to control it for quite a while, eating the right food etc. Now I have these symptoms, and I have no idea whether they are anything to do with IBS or not, blood tests and urine tests haven't showed any irregularities, so I'm hoping someone here maybe able to enlighten me, especially as my doctors are being so 'It's fine, it's just IBS'. Well I've been urinating about once every half hour or so, does anyone know whether that could be related to IBS, if it is, how have you dealt with it? Also, I've been going for a number two at least four/five times a day for a while now, it's driving me insane, it's no diarhea and I haven't constipated in a long time, I tried using loperamide (yes I know it's for diarhea but I needed to try) and it didn't help at all. Can anyone shed some light on this? It's driving me crazy, ruining my university life, I have to run out of lectures or just avoid lectures completely because of it, it's embarrassing and annoying. Especially when my stomach cramps up because of the pain. And it's impossible to hold it in. Please, please, someone help? Thank you


Yes, it's not unusual in IBSers to have bladder disturbances too, as some of the same nerves and neurotransmitters are involved. Frequent or difficult urination is on the list of common non-GI symptoms in an article by Dr. Palsson from the UNC Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders, and some IBSers have a diagnosable overlapping condition called interstitial cystitis in which there is chronic bladder pain. I do not have IC, but the bladder problems, when they are bad, are more of a problem than bowel urgency has ever been for me (I am formerly pain predominant), although it is definitely related to the IBS in my case. The bowel discomfort triggers the bladder and the bladder triggers the bowel. No good answers for that. If there is serious incontinence you might want to try out various incontinence products or portable receptacles, although women have fewer options than men in that regard.Please note that not all IBSers will have this problem and it will not always be related to the IBS. I see that you have had various tests come back normal, as have I, but if anyone else has this problem, please do not assume. See a doctor to rule out infections, diabetes, kidney problems, etc. Those are not conditions to play with, and anyone with significant IBS doesn't need those issues on top of IBS if they can at all help it.


----------

